# Moving to the USA - Help



## Beddles (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi, I'll start by telling a bit about myself, and if anyone can help, I'd appreciate it. 

I'm currently a Quantity Surveyor for a Main Contractor Construction Company in the UK. I've been doing it for nearly 2 years now and I'm doing a part time degree in Construction business management for graduation in 2012. 

Once I've completed my degree, I wish to move to Los Angeles. 

In my profession, is this covered by the EB-3 Visa? 
Have I got a realistic shot of getting one? 
Is anyone aware of any American Construction Companies that are not adverse to sponsoring workers for Visas?
Is anyone aware if the only other job title for Quantity Surveyor is Cost Engineer in the USA?
When would be the ideal time to start applying for a visa, now, or closer to 2012? 

Cheers for your help.


----------



## Skippy13 (Oct 1, 2008)

Beddles said:


> Hi, I'll start by telling a bit about myself, and if anyone can help, I'd appreciate it.
> 
> I'm currently a Quantity Surveyor for a Main Contractor Construction Company in the UK. I've been doing it for nearly 2 years now and I'm doing a part time degree in Construction business management for graduation in 2012.
> 
> ...


So many problems with this.

EB3 is typically reserved for people with talents (academic, sporting etc). Its not a commonly used visa and thats for a reason. So I would say no, forget about the EB3. Getting a Visa for the USA is next to impossible....in an industry like construction they are not looking for foreign workers, the expense of hiring them just doesnt make sense. Never mind the fact that construction is down the pan in the USA right now. 

Why LA? Do you think its all hollwood and glamour? LA most certainly is not


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

*In my profession, is this covered by the EB-3 Visa?* Yes. The EB3 covers virtually any job.

*Have I got a realistic shot of getting one?* Probably not.

*When would be the ideal time to start applying for a visa, now, or closer to 2012?* You don't apply for one. The company who wishes to employ you starts the process. Last month they were processing EB3s applied for in March 2003 -- so they had a 6-year wait! This month the category is simply listed as unavailable.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Skippy13 said:


> EB3 is typically reserved for people with talents (academic, sporting etc). Its not a commonly used visa and thats for a reason.


Certainly not common as a visa these days given the wait. More commonly used for those already here changing from non-immigrant status to permanent residency. But certainly not a talent status -- the bar is low for EB3.


----------



## Beddles (Apr 13, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> Certainly not common as a visa these days given the wait. More commonly used for those already here changing from non-immigrant status to permanent residency. But certainly not a talent status -- the bar is low for EB3.


What other Visa's may cover me for this line of work? Is an H1b Visa a more likely route? 

I was led to believe Surveyors and Engineers are in shortage in the US, just as they are in the UK. Would this effect my case for employment if this was the case?


----------



## Skippy13 (Oct 1, 2008)

H1B is more likely but you wont get one. There is a cap on the number of H1B's available and there is cost incurred in in applying for one. Last year there were far more applicants than available spaces. If you worked for an a construction company in the UK with US offices you might have more of a chance. 

There is a small shortage of engineers I believe, but not to the extent they are giving visas away.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Beddles said:


> What other Visa's may cover me for this line of work? Is an H1b Visa a more likely route?
> 
> I was led to believe Surveyors and Engineers are in shortage in the US, just as they are in the UK. Would this effect my case for employment if this was the case?


H1b is more likely. In recent times, however, it has been an annual lottery that opened for one day in April. This year, I believe it's still open -- the recession! If you have a company sponsoring you and won the April lottery, you would be good to start work the following October.

One of the reasons the EB3 is not common these days is that the company would wait those however-many years before you could actually come over and work for them.

I have no idea about the US surveying profession, I'm afraid. Experience tells me Americans don't make good maps, though! Give me OS any day!


----------



## Beddles (Apr 13, 2009)

I did a little more homework. I found Once I have a degree and the 5 years experience, I could fall under the EB-2. What sort of waits are there with these Visa? Is this a less utilized route?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Beddles said:


> I did a little more homework. I found Once I have a degree and the 5 years experience, I could fall under the EB-2. What sort of waits are there with these Visa? Is this a less utilized route?


At the moment there's no wait save the slow paperwork -- say 6-12 months. However, the "degree plus 5 years" is really a master's equivalent, i.e. the job must require someone with a master's degree. Also note that last time Congress failed to pass an immigration bill, they were intending to remove the substitution of experience for paper qualifications. Expect both another bill coming this summer and for this general idea to remain.


----------

